# Reconstituting hgh fail



## silvereyes87 (Feb 22, 2019)

So i forgot about the vacuum on the vial. Asoon as i put bac water in it injected all over the gh quite forcefully.  I know theres no way of really knowing but, think i just destroyed all my shards?


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> So i forgot about the vacuum on the vial. Asoon as i put bac water in it injected all over the gh quite forcefully.  I know theres no way of really knowing but, think i just destroyed all my shards?



No. Just try to aim for the side of the vile next time.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> No. Just try to aim for the side of the vile next time.



For sure was my plan. Just wasnt expecting the water to be sucked out that quick or harsh. Next time gonna push a little air in first, shoot water down the side and swirl gently . My first time reconstituting


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 22, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> For sure was my plan. Just wasnt expecting the water to be sucked out that quick or harsh. Next time gonna push a little air in first, shoot water down the side and swirl gently . My first time reconstituting



live & learn brother, we've all done something like this at one point with our aas lifestyle


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 22, 2019)

I know this is a bit late ... but just remember the easy way to equalize pressure is once you inject the water in the vial - simply pull the plunger back ... sometimes I just let go of plunger altogether and just watch the pressure push out as the syringe just fills with air ... either way...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 22, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I know this is a bit late ... but just remember the easy way to equalize pressure is once you inject the water in the vial - simply pull the plunger back ... sometimes I just let go of plunger altogether and just watch the pressure push out as the syringe just fills with air ... either way...



Gonna give that a try


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2019)

Sil in case you damaged the GH in the vial you should pin the whole bottle


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 23, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sil in case you damaged the GH in the vial you should pin the whole bottle



Maybe its placebo. But aftet pinning i slept so deep. Idk how long ot really takes to get the sleep benifits


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Maybe its placebo. But aftet pinning i slept so deep. Idk how long ot really takes to get the sleep benifits


It’s not placebo u get it from the first pin


----------



## KINGIV (Feb 23, 2019)

Silver, what kind did you get?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 23, 2019)

KINGIV said:


> Silver, what kind did you get?



Ive got 3 generic blue tops and 3 kiros. I tapped into the blue tops 1st


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s not placebo u get it from the first pin



Thanks bud. Was wondering


----------

